# OTA/MoCA diplexing possible?



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello and greetings, LTNS, folks.

So this is an odd question, but since I've cut the cord entirely I have a dilemma.

I have an OTA antenna feeding a coax into my Tablo in my bedroom. I'd like to add a pair of WF-803M's to my setup for MoCA connectivity to my desktop in there. I don't want to disrupt the Tablo situation.

Can I diplex OTA and MoCA on the same coax? Standard diplexer (UHF/VHF on one side, 'satellite' on the other) OK? I probably need to put an outbound MoCA filter on the feed from the street as well. 

Thanks for any thought you can spare.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you'll need do engineering research: compare *your *OTA station's frequencies with MoCA range

usually, they are overlapping - so, no one would recommend you mix them;
but you can try and see ... test your luck


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

P Smith said:


> you'll need do engineering research: compare *your *OTA station's frequencies with MoCA range
> 
> usually, they are overlapping - so, no one would recommend you mix them;
> but you can try and see ... test your luck


Most MoCA uses satellite range of frequencies on a diplexor. I use standard diplexor to mix and seperrate OTA and MoCA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"[O]ur adapter has two internal band pass filters. One is for MoCA, between the MoCA chip and MoCA RF port. The frequency range is 1125 to 1675 MHz. Another is for TV, between MoCA RF port and the TV RF port. The frequency range is 5 to 1002 MHz"
https://www.gocoax.com/support

This unit should be clear of any remaining OTA TV channels in the US.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so, no more overlapping


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> so, no more overlapping


Owing to the recent repack, only DIRECTV's DECA version of MoCA overlaps the OTA band. The other MoCA bands used in the US do not -- including DISH's version (>675MHz).


----------

